# Stuck by a Hard Head



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I got stuck about three weeks ago in the nuckle by a hard head while taking him off the hook it was swolen within less than a minute.. A few days later it went down while still sore and a knot on the nuckle. Last night it started swelling again..Has anyone had this happen to them before? Is this something that will go away or is it time to call the Dr.?

Thanks


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

You sure nothing got lodged under the skin? 3 weeks is a long time to go without any major issues if infection was the issue.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

after 3 weeks, absolutely. sounds like an infection, those things are nasty


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Is the wound still open? Any redness?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Might still be a piece of the barb in there. Doc time.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Go to Doctor...Vibrio precaution is in order.. dont mess around with it..better be safe than sorry...


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

not open and not red


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd say, if you touch or push on it and it hurts, there is a piece of the barb in there. Being close to a joint, it will cause you problems. Wonder if a xray will show anything?


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Yupper, doctor time. I wouldn't want you to wait to see your doctor. If they can't get you in right away maybe one of those minor emergency clinics.

I feel your pain from experience.

Get better!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

IMO, No question. Go have it checked.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I'd say, if you touch or push on it and it hurts, there is a piece of the barb in there. Being close to a joint, it will cause you problems. Wonder if a xray will show anything?


I had a gafftop in the shin go all the way and cut a nerve in there. They used an ultrasound on me to try and find any remaining pieces. That whole situation sucked.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It didn't have Vibrio, or it would have been fatal within 2-3 days. Last week I got slashed by a gafftop catfish on the hand, but I was wearing Buff fishing gloves, with two layers of protection. I only got one little poke from the row of barbs running along the fin. It could have been much worse.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I hate hardheads. A few years ago I got grazed on the thumb by a small hardhead. Not a puncture, but just enough to break the skin. It swelled up pretty quick and was sore for about a week. I can't imagine actually getting stuck by one.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> It didn't have Vibrio, or it would have been fatal within 2-3 days. Last week I got slashed by a gafftop catfish on the hand, but I was wearing Buff fishing gloves, with two layers of protection. I only got one little poke from the row of barbs running along the fin. It could have been much worse.


X2 on the vibrio. Last week I got whacked by a gafftop in the ankle(long story) and after soaking it in hot, hot water with Epsom salt for an hour, I used this black, smelly stuff sold behind the RX counter at Kroger (no prescription needed) overnight with a bandaid. I had no infection and only some black and blue due to the puncture. In your case, since it isn't open, I don't know if that black goop will help out. I also use it to draw out splinters, both wood and metallic. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

HunterGirl said:


> X2 on the vibrio. Last week I got whacked by a gafftop in the ankle(long story) and after soaking it in hot, hot water with Epsom salt for an hour, I used this black, smelly stuff sold behind the RX counter at Kroger (no prescription needed) overnight with a bandaid. I had no infection and only some black and blue due to the puncture. In your case, since it isn't open, I don't know if that black goop will help out. I also use it to draw out splinters, both wood and metallic. That stuff is awesome.


go see the doc.

FYI - the antidote for the stick is the slime from that particular fish. If you get hit, rub the slime from that fish on the injury. That's what Ive been told. can't take the slime from another fish, has to be the one that stuck you...


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

My dad got stuck in the thumb, & it got pretty nasty. He wound up at the doctors office. I would suggest getting it checked out.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

HunterGirl said:


> X2 on the vibrio. Last week I got whacked by a gafftop in the ankle(long story) and after soaking it in hot, hot water with Epsom salt for an hour, I used this black, smelly stuff sold behind the RX counter at Kroger (no prescription needed) overnight with a bandaid. I had no infection and only some black and blue due to the puncture. In your case, since it isn't open, I don't know if that black goop will help out. I also use it to draw out splinters, both wood and metallic. That stuff is awesome.


*^^*
*Ichthammol* drawing salve/ointment. Works great. Also found at CVS, Walgreens, Wally-World etc


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Go to Doctor...Vibrio precaution is in order.. dont mess around with it..better be safe than sorry...





drathe3112 said:


> go see the doc.
> 
> FYI - the antidote for the stick is the slime from that particular fish. If you get hit, rub the slime from that fish on the injury. That's what Ive been told. can't take the slime from another fish, has to be the one that stuck you...


x4. the worst the doctor is gonna tell ya is you have to be tough. better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

place hand on workbench. smack with hammer.

you'll forget about that hurt finger in no time.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I would go get it checked. Had a buddy that got popped by one when we were surf fishing and he ignored it. Come to find out he had to get 1/2 his thumb amputated...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Should have never came back. Dr. Time. 

Vibrio is usually not fatal in healthy persons. 2-3 days of sickness and u usually are back to normal. Someone said in 2-3 days it was fatal. This is not true. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

been stuck so hard , the 12 in fish just hung from my finger . after pulling it out , it healed up in about a week by just keeping it clean . go to doc would be my suggestion .


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just keep trying 2Cool remedies posted in this thread until it's better. 

Infections, amputations and death are over-rated anyway.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i never handle any hard head.always carry a 'fish grip' (15 bucks work great)tied to my wade pants,,and grab them little suckers around their gut,,they calm right down then use some long nose hemostats or just cut the line...never been stuck yet


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm, hardhead gets stuck by a hardhead? Go to the Doctor you stubborn ole mule!:slimer:
If I remember right that's your trigger finger!:headknock


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Had a pinfish stick me in the side of my index finger knuckle one time. Unbeknownst to me, but about a quarter inch of the fin remained in my knuckle for well over 4-5 months. No redness, infection or pain, but there was a little bump that would peel every once in a while like a callous. Never thought anything of it until messing around with it one day and squeezed the area in just the right way, out pops a fin tip, just like a pimple.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

pee on it! JK, go see a doctor.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Had a fun go completely through middle finger during Thanksgiving holidays. Kept my hand low and squeezed as much blood out as possible. Had some antibiotics at the house started immediately. Didn't get infection but around January fin started surfacing and pulled a piece out. It is closes up and now it looks good. In sure there is still a piece in there because if I hit it just right it hurts. May be scar tissue thou. If i didn't have antibiotics I would go to Dr stat.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

To the OP - identical thing happened to me. Part of the fin was broken off in my knuckle. Thus would not heal. Dr Mark Henry removed it. Took a year to totally recover.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Should have never came back. Dr. Time.
> 
> Vibrio is usually not fatal in healthy persons. 2-3 days of sickness and u usually are back to normal. *Someone said in 2-3 days it was fatal. This is not true. *
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Not too sure about that, Soldier......

*"Vibrio vulnificus wound infections have a mortality of approximately 25%. In patients in whom the infection worsens into septicemia, typically following ingestion, the mortality rate rises dramatically to 50%. The majority of these patients die within the first 48 hours of infection."
*


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Go to the doc, had the same thing happen to me last year. good luck.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a piece of fin or some debris is still in there, better get it checked out.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

This week some kid in Arkansas started to kiss a catfish, it flopped and impaled in the side of his neck. And stayed there. They waited 30 minutes until it quit flopping, before removing the spine. It was 2 centimeters from his neck artery. No Vibrio in Arkansas, fortunately.

http://www.kplctv.com/story/22628259/boy-13-stabbed-in-neck-by-catfish


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> Sounds like a piece of fin or some debris is still in there, better get it checked out.


My thought also.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go get a doc to lance it and give you an antibiotic prescription, a gp can handle it


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Go see a doc and might as well get other tests run while you're there(physical, cholesterol, prostate, burning sensation).


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

That happens to me everytime I get stuck.... Yes I get stuck ALOT lol. I just got stuck twice by the same **** fish in about an 8 sec. period. one went into my left palm, and the other went about a half inch in my right forearm lol both still have knotts and are swollen. I just rinse em in the saltwater for a few seconds, and thats about it. It should itch, if it doesnt and its red and hurts, soak it in some water just as hot as you can stand it for 30 mins, that will thin our your skin and make it soft, and it will also open your pours. After you soak it, find the opening to the wound and squeez the **** out of it. This has never failed me.. ever.... But if it doesnt work for you, go to the doc and get some antibiotics..


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope you're going to be OK. Don't most folks read and/or listen to the news? I think it should be obvious to head to the Dr., possibly emergency room depending on symptoms after being stuck by a fish, any fish. Can't be too safe.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok thanks for the info I have an app. at 8 am in the morning I will post the results...


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

nothing worse than that. ouch


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Racer most docs do not have a clue what you are face with. Antibiotics work until you quit taking them. Most painful experience of my life to deal with this.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Dropped one after dehooking it and the spine went into my foot -_- Sucked so bad, no infection though luckily. 

Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

I had.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

I had one go through my fliplop. And then couldn't get it out. Then the idiot started flipping around while it was still in my foot. For 10 minutes. My cousin finally got it out. I cried. So bad and went to dr. Took 4 months till pain went away.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I got stung by a gafftop 2 months ago by the knuckle and it still swell/hurts at times


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Hard heads and Gadftops don't make it over the gunnel in my boat. We just use those long handle dehookers and grab the lure and shake and bake until it falls off.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Definitely sounds like an infection. The kids were catching trash fish around the boat lift this past Sunday for fun and I got stuck by a hard head in the palm of my hand at the base of my thumb... the pain started immediately and radiated into my wrist and index figer joints as well, like I had bad arthritis. Washed thoroughly in hibicleanse and peroxide, put some antibiotic ointment on it, and a band-aid. Drank more beer and all the pain was gone in an hour and no lingering effects at all, only a small scab where it went in with zero redness.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

3 weeks later... no more questions... i'm going straight to the doctor.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

If it has been weeks and its red and infected then go see a Dr. You might have a small piece of fin broke off in your hand. Have seen a few cases come thru where it has to be x-rayed to see the piece. Its not going to get better until its removed. Good luck with that.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI I just asked one of our vascular surgeons his opinion on my gafftop sting a got about 2 months ago. He said it didn't look infected adn that X-Ray will typically not be able to see something that small. Said to try Aleve for a week solid and see if it helps with the pain/swelling and if not they would prescribed antibiotics.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been hit many times over my younger years. It hurts but was never a big deal for me. Stop soakin bait and you won't have to deal with em.
We never catch em where we fish.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Hard head stabbed me Saturday morning hurt like hell!!!! Still tender nothing in it and no signs of infection

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wizness said:


> FYI I just asked one of our vascular surgeons his opinion on my gafftop sting a got about 2 months ago. He said it didn't look infected adn that X-Ray will typically not be able to see something that small. Said to try Aleve for a week solid and see if it helps with the pain/swelling and if not they would prescribed antibiotics.


Antibiotics two months down the road...LOL That is a great plan if your goal is to create drug resistance within your body.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> I've been hit many times over my younger years. It hurts but was never a big deal for me. Stop soakin bait and you won't have to deal with em.
> We never catch em where we fish.[/QUOT
> 
> I knew that was going to comeup by some smart ss Istarted to put in the first post that is was caucht on a soft plastic but thought I would see who the first smart ss was to point that out!!!!!! green to you for being this first!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

So...you're sayin you're trollin?
It's called humor, try some. I've never caught one on plastic, and we dang sure don't catch em out yonda.
Also notice the lack of name callin in my post.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

update!!!!

went to the dr this morning and he said it was infected and started antibiotics and has me going to see a hand surgeon next week. it didnt show up on the xray but he feels sure there is some of the fin in my finger


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I have a Havalon with a fresh sterile blade and I know you have a fresh half gallon of Crown Black!

We can fix it today after work!:biggrin:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

and not give the dr. his cut of this deal!!!!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Dr, surgeon, x-ray?! Had a barb stuck in my hand for 2 months last year. Never would stop itching so i disinfected a utility blade and went at it. Cut it loose and ripped it out with a tweezers. People go to the Dr. for anything these days

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RACER said:


> and not give the dr. his cut of this deal!!!!


We'll save that money and go fishing!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> I have a Havalon with a fresh sterile blade and I know you have a fresh half gallon of Crown Black!
> 
> We can fix it today after work!:biggrin:





RACER said:


> and not give the dr. his cut of this deal!!!!


I still think he ought to smash his hand with a hammer and forget about the finger.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

WoundedMinnow- Appropriate nickname. :slimer: Get well soon. :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Stop soakin bait and you won't have to deal with em.


You must not fish with Corkys much.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You must not fish with Corkys much.


You're right! Have a nice day Robert.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Wizness said:


> FYI I just asked one of our vascular surgeons his opinion on my gafftop sting a got about 2 months ago. He said it didn't look infected adn that X-Ray will typically not be able to see something that small. Said to try Aleve for a week solid and see if it helps with the pain/swelling and if not they would prescribed antibiotics.


FYI if you would have asked a Radiologist,you would have got a different answer. Or better yet take the x-ray and let a Radiologist look at it. X-ray will pick up the tinyest speck and with a good Rad you'll see it. Hope that aleve works for ya tho. If you want to come to my clinic, I'll shoot the xray for ya and let ya know within a few minutes if you do or not.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Many a gascap (aka TR terd rustler) gafftop catfish has hit an artificial plug. They're not as hateful as the hardhead catfish, but still carry venomous fins. Hardheads have hurt many a coastal angler, perhaps all of them over the course of a lifetime. On a different note, a kid at Jim's Pier Marina at South Padre was under the fish cleaning table, hacking and hewing with a huge fillet knife at hundreds of boiling hardhead cats. He accidentally swung too far, cutting off a finger tip on his other hand that gripped the dock. He stared in horrified fascination as his finger tip slowly sank in green water, and of course a greedy hardhead rose up and gulped it down. The struggle between man and hardhead catfish never ends...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've heard they make good ling baits but I just can't see puttin those evil bassturds in my baitwell. Piggy perch and hardtails I can handle.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I got hit in the palm of my hand...to the bone. A month later, I had a bump that seemed to be getting worse. I dug a BB-sized knot of dry puss out of the wound and it healed in a day or two.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

A crappie stuck me in the last knuckle of my little finger when I was a kid. It's still crooked and hurts a lil to this day some 30 yrs later.

See a doc


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Croaker soaker? LOL!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

sea sick said:


> FYI if you would have asked a Radiologist,you would have got a different answer. Or better yet take the x-ray and let a Radiologist look at it. X-ray will pick up the tinyest speck and with a good Rad you'll see it. Hope that aleve works for ya tho. If you want to come to my clinic, I'll shoot the xray for ya and let ya know within a few minutes if you do or not.


Used ultrasound to take a look when I was bored yesterday. Looks like I got hit right in the tendon on the side of the finger and there was a slight fluid collection around it. Just a tuff spot to heal since there is constant movement with the finger but didn't see anything inside.


----------

